# HygroStone



## Candace (Aug 16, 2008)

I received a shipment of HygroStone, the new product being carried by Jesse at Growinhydro.com

I am testing it and will be posting my experience and observations of the new semi hydro medium. I won't be duplicating Jesse's tests as I think he did a good job and they don't necessarily need repeating. My main goal is to find out, will my orchids like it in my growing environment. I will be starting out by putting some catt. divisions in it(hopefully this weekend). I really don't have any paphs that I want to experiment with, at the moment.

I prewashed the stone today. It was VERY dirty. But, I don't really care about that since I wash it with a hose through a sieve. I would probably venture to say it's one of the dirtiest s/h mediums I've used. This might make a difference to some people, but again, it doesn't matter to me.

What I liked about it is that the dirt seemed to come off easily and was pretty water soluble. In many of the s/h mediums I've used, the sediment usually sinks to the bottom and I have to work at getting the "junk" off. 

The material itself, isn't sorted in any particular sort of grade or size. So you end up with a mixture of very tiny pieces to large. I don't know if this will cause a problem, with the tiny pieces clogging the s/h holes. Or preventing adequate aeration to the roots. We shall see. It also got stuck in some of the sieve holes. Some even wound up escaping the sieve and washed out. 

I was very surprised to see that after it was cleaned the material(stone? leca?) is very pretty! There are all sorts of colors present from greys, browns, creams, orange and even purple! I was pleasantly surprised with this as it's actually a very attractive media. The photo I'm posting might now show it well as it was taken in the shade. 

I will continue this thread over the next several months with photos of how the plants are doing. For now, the media will be soaking overnight.


----------



## GROWINHYDRO.COM (Aug 16, 2008)

Candace...that's exactly what I said when I opened the first bag "This is the dirtiest LECA I've ever seen". 

I didn't really care either, I have to pre-soak it anyway and the dust washes off easy. I just left it exactly the way it came out of the bag to see what you thought.

I'm talking with my rep to see why this coarse grade LECA has the fines still in it. They screen it into 3 grades, fine, medium, and coarse, and I'm expecting my next shipment to be as coarse as the samples.

At that, I've decided to screen what I have into two grades. Does this look better?




I'll run hose through it too and give the media a rinse


----------



## SlipperFan (Aug 16, 2008)

Interesting. Keep us posted.


----------



## swamprad (Aug 16, 2008)

I hope this Leca will work out well!


----------



## Candace (Aug 16, 2008)

Jesse, I think it might function better separated out like that. Hopefully, the manufacturer will be able to do this for you, since that seems like an awful amount of work!

Also, something that may be worth giving a go...just sort of thinking aloud. I'm wondering if people would pay more for pre-washed leca. Like, ready to throw in a bucket and soak overnight with no rinsing. I don't mind prepping it myself, but there may be some folks that would pay more for the already prepared product. And I don't think there is anyone offering this, so it could be a little niche for you. Of course, you may not be interested in doing that, but something to think on... Maybe even post a poll if people would be willing to pay x amount of dollars for the service?


----------



## gonewild (Aug 17, 2008)

I received a sample from Jesse to test. I like the way it looks and I don't mind the mixed sizes. For small seedlings the larger uniform sizes of other lecas have always been a problem to keep moist enough.

My question about the "dirt" is... What is the dirt? What is being rinsed off with the initial wash?

Jesse, do you have an analysis of what salts are dissolved in the rinse process? What is the mineral (salt) content of the water after the 24 hour soaking?

I wonder if the salts being washed away are actually harmful or beneficial?
Are the salts Calcium or Sodium? or?


----------



## GROWINHYDRO.COM (Aug 17, 2008)

gonewild said:


> My question about the "dirt" is... What is the dirt? What is being rinsed off with the initial wash?



The analysis on the meduim is:

SiO2 SILICON DIOXIDE 63.4%
Fe2O3 FERRIC OXIDE 6.4%
Al2O3 ALUMINUM OXIDE 21.4%
CaO CALCIUM OXIDE 2.4%
MgO MAGNESIUM OXIDE 2.4%

Some of the dirt is hardwood much and/or organic compost. My rep said that they stage the LECA and the mulch in the same hold for packaging.



> Jesse, do you have an analysis of what salts are dissolved in the rinse process? What is the mineral (salt) content of the water after the 24 hour soaking?



Test Water (R/O)
pH - 6.48
TDS 15ppm


HygroStone
pH - 6.32 (Δ-0.16)
TDS 43ppm

3 hour TDS - 68ppm
5 hour TDS - 110ppm
6 days TDS - 376ppm / pH 7.03 (Δ 0.55)

Sample rinsed 5X in R/O water, 30 min soak
TDS - 68ppm / 6.34pH



> I wonder if the salts being washed away are actually harmful or beneficial?
> Are the salts Calcium or Sodium? or?



The dust that is rinsing off is mostly silica but there is calcium and magnesium.


----------



## gonewild (Aug 17, 2008)

GROWINHYDRO.COM said:


> The analysis on the meduim is:
> 
> SiO2 SILICON DIOXIDE 63.4%
> Fe2O3 FERRIC OXIDE 6.4%
> ...



Not really anything there that must be rinsed off other than to remove it for appearance reasons. A little organic mulch is not a problem.



> HygroStone
> 
> 6 days TDS - 376ppm / pH 7.03 (Δ 0.55)



This is what you should have tested. What dissolved into the water to raise the ppms? You should send this sample in for analysis to determine if the salts are harmful or beneficial. Maybe there is no need to rinse away these minerals? Why soak the leca to cleanse it of salts when those salts may not even be a problem? If you can state there is no need to rinse the media I bet more people will buy it. 



> The dust that is rinsing off is mostly silica but there is calcium and magnesium.



So why would I want to wash away calcium and magnesium? And then add it back as a fertilizer?


----------



## Candace (Aug 17, 2008)

> For small seedlings the larger uniform sizes of other lecas have always been a problem to keep moist enough.



True enough for seedlings. But I wouldn't necessarily want the small grade mixed in with my catts, dendrobiums etc. I prefer large grade for these. It really depends on what you're growing. 

I potted up 3 or 4 plants in it today. Some catts and an epi. Will keep everyone posted.


----------



## Candace (Sep 10, 2008)

This is an update. All the plants I've potted in the HygroStone are establishing nicely. I noticed most of the catts. are developing nice new roots and are liking it. I've got a couple St. Swithins in it and they too seem to be doing well. I'll post a photo later.


----------



## NYEric (Sep 10, 2008)

Keep us posted. THanx.


----------



## Candace (Sep 20, 2008)

Here's a photo of a cattley hybrid division potted in Hygrostone on 8/16. The roots are growing happily down into the media and has established itself nicely. So far, all the plants I put in Hygrostone are growing well.


----------



## GROWINHYDRO.COM (Oct 1, 2008)

Looking good Candace! Thanks for the update 

Jesse


----------



## SlipperFan (Oct 1, 2008)

I agree. Impressive.


----------



## NYEric (Oct 2, 2008)

Any idea what it is made from, not the mineralogical breakdown but what product?


----------



## GROWINHYDRO.COM (Oct 2, 2008)

NYEric said:


> Any idea what it is made from, not the mineralogical breakdown but what product?



It is just quarry dug clay tumbled through a rotary kiln. Nothing added or removed, straight from the earth to the kiln (well some water is added)


----------



## gonewild (Oct 2, 2008)

GROWINHYDRO.COM said:


> It is just quarry dug clay tumbled through a rotary kiln. Nothing added or removed, straight from the earth to the kiln (well some water is added)



Can you get a chemical analysis of the clay? Surely the company has done it already.


----------



## GROWINHYDRO.COM (Oct 2, 2008)

Yup, I have it. Here you go:

*Chemical Makeup*
SiO2 SILICON DIOXIDE 63.4%
Fe2O3 FERRIC OXIDE 6.4%
Al2O3 ALUMINUM OXIDE 21.4%
CaO CALCIUM OXIDE 2.4%
MgO MAGNESIUM OXIDE 2.4%


----------



## gonewild (Oct 2, 2008)

Based on that analysis what is the need to rinse the media before use?
What needs to be washed away?


----------



## GROWINHYDRO.COM (Oct 2, 2008)

Honestly, nothing. I'm using it right out of the bag, its just dirty till you water the first time, and I'm just watering with the KLN instead of the pre-soak.


----------



## NYEric (Oct 2, 2008)

Thanx for the info.


----------



## Grandma M (Oct 4, 2008)

Candice
Have you tried it with any noef crosses? Do you use it with the S/H method, or in pots with holes on the bottom. I would like to try one or two. I am trying one in Epi-web now. Too soon the judge yet.

Marilyn


----------



## Candace (Oct 4, 2008)

Marilyn, I only own one neo. cross now and it's in a basket. I've tried and failed with many vandaceous plants in s/h, in all kinds of leca. Including some neos. So, I don't like s/h, in general for vandaceous. Santa Barbara Orchid Estate has vandaceous growing in gravel, in regular pots and they do great. If I were to use Hydrostone or any leca with them, I'd put them in traditional pots with drainage or baskets and not the s/h type. So go for it. 

So far the plant roots are taking to Hygrostone very nicely.


----------

